# Ventrilo Server on FreeBSD



## D00MR4ZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello guys,

I have been installing Ventrilo all day long with no success. First I used the installation file from Ventrilo website and I didn't manage to do it. After that I used Ventrilo installation file and command "make install clean" in default ports folder or FreeBSD. And I managed to install it, but I couldn't make it to start on reboot. And since I am using Putty to connect to my server, every time I close Putty my Ventrilo server shuts down. Can anyone please post me a detailed guide for installing and setting up Ventrilo or help me via Team Viewer. I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## expl (Nov 14, 2009)

use:

```
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ventrilo-server start
```

To start ventrilo as a daemon.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 14, 2009)

Look in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ventrilo-server for which line you need in /etc/rc.conf. Probably something like ventrilo_enable="YES" or ventrilo-server_enable="YES".


----------



## D00MR4ZR (Nov 15, 2009)

expl said:
			
		

> use:
> 
> ```
> # /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ventrilo-server start
> ...



I cannot do that, there is no such script...



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Look in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ventrilo-server for which line you need in /etc/rc.conf. Probably something like ventrilo_enable="YES" or ventrilo-server_enable="YES".



I do not have /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ventrilo-server folder... Can anyone of you maybe help via Team Viewer?


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 15, 2009)

D00MR4ZR said:
			
		

> I do not have /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ventrilo-server folder... Can anyone of you maybe help via Team Viewer?



It's a file, not a folder. It should exist if you installed audio/ventrilo-server correctly.


----------



## D00MR4ZR (Nov 15, 2009)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> It's a file, not a folder. It should exist if you installed audio/ventrilo-server correctly.



I have installed it correctly, and got this:


```
#!/bin/sh

# $FreeBSD: ports/audio/ventrilo-server/files/ventrilo-server.sh.in,v 1.4 2009/07/15 16:55:38 dougb Exp $

# PROVIDE: ventrilo
# REQUIRE: DAEMON
# KEYWORD: shutdown

. /etc/rc.subr

name=ventrilo
homedir="/usr/local/ventrilo-server"
pidfile="${homedir}/ventrilo_srv.pid"
ventrilo_user=${name}
command="${homedir}/ventrilo_srv"
command_args="'-f${homedir}/ventrilo_srv' -d >/dev/null"
extra_commands="info"
info_cmd="ventrilo_info"

rcvar=`set_rcvar`

load_rc_config $name

: ${ventrilo_enable="NO"}
: ${ventrilo_port="3784"}
: ${ventrilo_srv="localhost"}

ventrilo_info()
{
	if [ "$1" != "" ]; then
		ventrilo_srv="$1"
	fi
	if [ "$2" != "" ]; then
		ventrilo_port="$2"
	fi
	echo -n "Password []: "
	oldttymodes=`stty -g`
	stty -echo
	read ventrilo_passwd
	stty $oldttymodes
	${homedir}/ventrilo_status -c2 "-t${ventrilo_srv}:${ventrilo_port}:${ventrilo_passwd}"
}

run_rc_command $*
```

What do I need to do now so ventrilo runs on startup? Can anyone skilled add me on MSN: doomrazr@hotmail.com please?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 15, 2009)

```
ventrilo_enable="YES"
```


----------



## D00MR4ZR (Nov 15, 2009)

After doing some research I have finaly did it on my own...I guessed that i will find help here, but in 2 days not even 1 clever person came and replied here. And dutch daemon instead of infracting ppl, rather try to help, and do useful post, but i guess you know shit...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 15, 2009)

All the help you needed was given in this topic, so I have no idea what 'research' you needed. Reading the above should have been enough, and if it wasn't you're more than welcome to post the proper solution here, so other people may benefit. We're not your personal helpdesk.


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 16, 2009)

D00MR4ZR said:
			
		

> After doing some research I have finaly did it on my own...I guessed that i will find help here, but in 2 days not even 1 clever person came and replied here. And dutch daemon instead of infracting ppl, rather try to help, and do useful post, but i guess you know shit...



No one on this forum likes to complicate matters. We just try to help each other out. Please be polite.

In my opinion, DutchDaemon's first post was all you needed. Perhaps you didn't read it carefully.

It is also common knowledge among FreeBSD users that ports install start up scripts to /usr/local/etc/rc.d/. This is also in the Handbook.


----------



## MisterDX (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi there,

I needed the same solution (how to make ventrilo start at boot). Dennylin93 is right. Go to /usr/local/etc/rc.d, then *vi ventrilo-server* and change the line part NO to YES.


```
: ${ventrilo_enable="NO"}
```


----------

